# .300 wsm AR???



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

So i just picked up a DPMS LR308 and i'm already looking to "upgrading" it when I came across a website the manufactured an assorted variety of cartridges in an AR platform including the .300 wsm. My question is would it be as simple as rechambering my barrel and opening up the bolt face to accomodate the larger cartridge; or would I have to look in to having a stiffer buffer spring made to "tame" the greater recoil from the WSM? Magazines are not an issue as i already checked and the .300 fits perfectly although not as many as the old .308 win cartidge. Any help or information on hte subject would be greatly appreciated.

~Knutson~


----------



## big_mike_338WM (Oct 27, 2010)

im not sure how much work you would have to do but ithink its a great idea...but from what ive seen and heard (im not saying all...and correct me if im worng) alot of the AR chambering have problems...but it would be definalty something worth lookingin to!!!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Check online there are several manufacturers already building them.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have seen some for the 300 SAUM but not for the 300 wsm. I actually scrapped the idea and went with a 25 wsm for my AR15 lower. I found the AR10 platform to be just to cumbersome and heavy for what I had intended to use it for.


----------

